# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  suprefact

## iskra80

cure, nova sam na forumu i stvarno mi je potreban Suprefact sprej! ak koja ima molila bi da se javi... tnx mob 091 111 7393

----------


## andream

i ja bih trebala suprefact, pa ako tko ima viška, može na pp. 
hvala!

----------


## andream

hop!

----------


## anddu

andream imaš pp

----------


## snow.ml

dali ste našli superfact? moja frendica ima pola bočice, rok trajanja 09/11 
javite se meni na pp sa adresom i šaljem vam!!!

----------


## tulipan83

trebala bih i ja sprej....pa ako netko ima i ne treba mu, nek mi se javi... hvala unaprijed !!!!

----------


## Bab

Imam pola bočice suprefact spreja, rok je 10/2011.
Čuvan je u frižideru i ima skroz novu, neupotrebljavanu pumpicu.

Ako netko treba neka se javi ovdje ili na pp.

----------


## Ela28

Imam i ja ali ne baš pola bočice malo manje rok je 09/2011.
Ako netko treba neka javi !

----------


## iskra80

...javljam se za sprej! može?

----------


## Ela28

Iskra80 mogu ti poslat sutra ujutro sad koliko će ti pomoći jer ne znam za koliko će ti špricanja biti. Pošalji mi adresu  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Joj Iskra, ja tek sad vidim tvoj post.
AK ti nije kasno, mogu ti poslat u ponedjeljak sprej...
Pošalji mi samo svoju adresu.
Ak ti je nezgodno ovak javno( jer vidim da imaš premali broj poruka za PP) pošalji mi na moj mail: bab1@net.hr

----------


## Ela28

> Joj Iskra, ja tek sad vidim tvoj post.
> AK ti nije kasno, mogu ti poslat u ponedjeljak sprej...
> Pošalji mi samo svoju adresu.
> Ak ti je nezgodno ovak javno( jer vidim da imaš premali broj poruka za PP) pošalji mi na moj mail: bab1@net.hr


Bab kad ti dobiješ od iskre adresu pošalji je meni na pp pa joj i ja pošaljem svoj koliko je ostalo ok !

----------

